# *UK to USA*...Putting my heart into it.



## SophieLondon (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I wanted to explain my situation and ask very appreciatively for any advice any one has.. so here goes.

I lived in Boulder, Colorado for my 2nd year of university in 2004 and have since gone back every 6-12 months having made a lot of incredible friends there. Boulder generally feels more like home than London now and although ever since I left I've wanted to live there again, I feel like now I'm finally in a position to find a job.

I have a BA Hons in American Studies and have worked as a Marketing Coordinator and photographer for 2+ years. I also have qualifications in Word/ Excel/ Powerpoint/ Dreamweaver/ Photoshop etc so I'm pretty computer literate and I'm currently completing another qualification in Marketing.
So.. now i need a JOB... and that's proving very difficult... there are few places willing to sponsor anyone and be serious about anyone they at the very least cant interview in person.

But at this point I reckon my options are:

-Study Abroad departments at univerisities/ colleges as a student advisor - i may have the upper hand being both theoretically a visitor and a local, and having travelled extensively internationally outside the UK and US.

-Tourism boards/ bureaus 

- High level hotels - event management staff perhaps/ some kind of forward facing role that the accent and personality will help push above the other applicant etc.

But beyond that I'm a little stuck for realistic job opportunities.

I want to move asap so working for a few years in an international company in the UK who may or may not transfer me eventually is also not an option. 

Please could I have what ever advice anyone has for me?... This means everything to me... I feel like a foreigner here in the UK and would do anything to be back by the mountains where I belong.. 

So many thanks... Sophie


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

J1 and intern are your Google search terms.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe you could look into working as a study abroad coordinator for a university or study abroad organization that operates in both the US and the UK. Then, eventually, you may be able to work a transfer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SophieLondon said:


> I have a BA Hons in American Studies and have worked as a Marketing Coordinator and photographer for 2+ years. I also have qualifications in Word/ Excel/ Powerpoint/ Dreamweaver/ Photoshop etc so I'm pretty computer literate and I'm currently completing another qualification in Marketing.
> So.. now i need a JOB... and that's proving very difficult... there are few places willing to sponsor anyone and be serious about anyone they at the very least cant interview in person.


To find a job overseas, you really need to be willing and able to make yourself available for interviews - possibly on fairly short notice. That's how I managed to find a job (admittedly working the other direction - job in Europe, me in the US). It's expensive.

However, you're confronted with a more difficult circumstance, pretty much completely out of your control - and that's the current economy. There simply aren't all that many jobs out there - and there are lots and lots of folks newly unemployed who are ahead of you for consideration for any sort of job.

If you can swing the student visa, that could be your best avenue, at least to try and ride out the current downturn and see what's next. But you'll have to be able to pay your tuition and living expenses yourself. Your ability to work on a student visa is severely restricted, and if the economy doesn't pick up you may be required to return home for a while when you've finished your studies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

